# Stoker or guru



## skaningen (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi

Iam planning to buy a stoker or a guru.

I have  been reading about them on different forums they seems to have both ups and downs.

So anybody using them i would like to have some input

Thanks

Skaningen


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=Stoker+or+guru&type=all


----------



## skaningen (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi

Forgott to write is a cyberQ wifi and the stoker wifi iam intrested of

I searched for it but just found 2  postings about  the guru.

Skaningen


----------

